# weight loss problem



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I have been trying to get Macy to lose weight now for months, she has bad knees and DM in her spine. she weighs around 53 pounds but should be around around 47ish ... I have lowered her food intake to around 8 ounces, I add some broth to it. she is not able to exercise as much as I would like because of her health issues not sure what else to do for her I don't want to lower her food to much


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Is there anywhere you can take her swimming, if she will? Get a lifejacket if you need to. Dogs with joint problems can get exercise from swimming, which is low-impact and doesn't cause as much discomfort as regular exercises can.

What kind of food are you feeding her? And what's in the broth?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Losech said:


> Is there anywhere you can take her swimming, if she will? Get a lifejacket if you need to. Dogs with joint problems can get exercise from swimming, which is low-impact and doesn't cause as much discomfort as regular exercises can.
> 
> What kind of food are you feeding her? And what's in the broth?


the only place to take her swimming is in a canine rehab place..until it get warmer, its a bit expensive.
she is raw fed she gets has been getting mostly turkey, I alternate a bit of other things in for variety, the broth is pureed veggis just a bit, chicken broth and water (50%) she gets just a few ounces or the broth.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

what other variety of food does she get besides turkey and chicken?

is she on joint meds?

can she slow walk? if possible, walk her around the block a few times per day or walk her as far as she comfortably can go. 

the old adage 'move it or lose it' applies.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I second swimming. Find a dog beach. Or if you have a house, get an above ground pool, just dont chlorine it. Even try to find a dog park with a pool or lake (I may just be lucky). I mainly use swimming/walking to keep Emma's weight under control. She gets 1 long fetch in the water and the rest ball fetching across chest high water in the span of an hour.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

magicre said:


> what other variety of food does she get besides turkey and chicken?
> 
> is she on joint meds?
> 
> ...


she dosn't get chicken... she is allergic. she was getting a wide variety of meats, but recently I cut back on the red meat a bit, she still gets it just not as often (this is just short term) 
she goes for a walk every night she just can't go to far or to fast, she will be worse the next day if she goes to far.
she seems to be the dog that nothing I try works, acupuncture, different types of joint meds, gabapentin helps a bit but not a lot


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Tried cosequine? I use the equine formula on my seniors. I haven't seen a lame day in them. Even my mare who was extremely lame in her right hind is fluid and youthful.

If you can, I would stick to short and often walks.


----------



## Candyd (Apr 11, 2013)

Personally, I would try leaner meats and fish. If you can afford rabbit and deer, they are much leaner meats than turkey.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Candyd said:


> Personally, I would try leaner meats and fish. If you can afford rabbit and deer, they are much leaner meats than turkey.


price isn't the big issue its availability, the rabbit I can get comes from China not buying never mind feeding anything from there.

No deer source here


----------



## Dobelover (Mar 14, 2013)

I would also consider adequan injections..they work extremely well on older guys 
I used it on my old lab and it was great! 
I agree swimming would be good...or even just some extra "playing" in the house  you could get a treat ball and put in some dried liver treats or something. Let her move around trying to get them out


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Dobelover said:


> I would also consider adequan injections..they work extremely well on older guys
> I used it on my old lab and it was great!
> I agree swimming would be good...or even just some extra "playing" in the house  you could get a treat ball and put in some dried liver treats or something. Let her move around trying to get them out


I have considered the adequin shots but am a little leary, my Max had really bad reactions to it and then died suddenly


----------



## Dobelover (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh dear...I can see why...
What about metacam? Or Rimadyl? (I prefer metacam, unless she's on pred for some reason).
You could also try Sasha's blend in combo with glucosamine/chondroitin. That works really well too in my experience 
I know many who use half dose of what the bottle (Sasha's blend) says and it works great!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i saw Macy and i thought you spelled YMCA wrong.



Rvent said:


> I have been trying to get Macy
> 
> to lose weight now for months, she has bad knees and DM in her spine. she weighs around 53 pounds but should be around around 47ish ... I have lowered her food intake to around 8 ounces, I add some broth to it. she is not able to exercise as much as I would like because of her health issues not sure what else to do for her I don't want to lower her food to much


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Dobelover said:


> Oh dear...I can see why...
> What about metacam? Or Rimadyl? (I prefer metacam, unless she's on pred for some reason).
> You could also try Sasha's blend in combo with glucosamine/chondroitin. That works really well too in my experience
> I know many who use half dose of what the bottle (Sasha's blend) says and it works great!


she is on Metacam and gabapentin. I also give her tramadol when she is real bad, but the losing weight would really help


----------

